# Contacts FC'ing



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay, so this is a really odd bug for me, I've never had it happen before under any ROM or kernel, and I've found no good way of fixing it. When I go to add a contact on my phone, I get a Force close prompt on android.process.acore. At first, I thought it was just a standard permissions error, so I booted into CWM Recovery and ran fix permissions; no dice.

So, I then figured it might just be a data or app corruption, so I uninstalled and reinstalled both the contacts app itself and the contacts storage data from backups after having tried to wipe their data first; still no joy. Now, I'm not sure what I can do to fix it.

I've been giving thought to flashing the newest GApps and see if that fixes it, but it seems to me like that won't work, who knows?

Having said this, I can still edit all of my contacts fine, all my contacts from all of my 6 sync'd accounts are syncing fine, and I can go to GMail on any computer, add a contact, and it will appear on my phone instantly, I only get this error when attempting to add a contact on-phone.

For further information/background, I'm currently running CM7.1.1 (Slayher); OMFGB/CM7 KangBang AnyKernel Port; MR3 Radio; Busybox v 1.19.git.adrynalyne with Su 3.x (I'm almost positive the Radio/BB/Su versions shouldn't matter, and I have no reason to believe it's this kernel that screwed up this process).

Any suggestions?

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Rumpelstillskin (Aug 22, 2011)

Are you using Google+ ? If so try uninstall and see if that works, it did on mine.


----------



## slim6596 (Jul 16, 2011)

Specifically, Google+2.0.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Interesting, I am using the ICS leaked edition of Google+, I'll uninstall it. Did you reinstall it afterward, or did you need to leave it uninstalled if you wanted it to keep working?

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Hofbrau (Aug 14, 2011)

slim6596 said:


> Specifically, Google+2.0.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


Wow it happened soon as I installed that. Will report back...

Edit: that did it. Thanks!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Confirmed, reverting to G+ 1.x solved the issue. Anyone have an idea of how to fix it with 2.x?

All the best,

-HG

Posted from my own personal Mecha.


----------



## daveyhimself (Jul 20, 2011)

It works for me on the latest CM7 build. Doesn't work on the the the latest stock Sense build 2.11.605.5.


----------



## Psylink (Aug 16, 2011)

I just started having this issue after flashing protekk's CM7 build 18 (still the same in 19).
I have had G+ 2.0 since it leaked and was on Slayher's latest release w/o any issues.
Could go back to slayher's release to see if it still persists w/ G+, but I'm not in the mood for the whole wipe/install dance, It could be my circles have grown too that is the issue.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

I actually was on Slayher's latest release (7.1.1) when I had the issue. Since then, I've reverted, but I'd be interested to collect some data on what seems to be causing the issue.

All the best,

-HG


----------

